# Hearing aids?



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

I need to get new hearing aids. Anybody on the forum know of excellent providers in Dubai? I have to wear very strong in the ear digitals.


----------



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi. We have used Vienna Trading in Karama for 2 years now for our daughter's digital hearing aids, moulds and check-ups. Telephone no. 043967071. Shop front doesn't look too welcoming but we've been happy.


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

@Barbalee and @Spam do you know the cost of audiology appointments out in dubai? My son is moderately deaf and we are not sure yet if it will be covered by our employers' medical insurance.i just need a rough idea of the cost of hearing aids, check ups and moulds (he is one years old and so would need moulds taken regularly).

Also do you know of any deaf groups/meet ups in Dubai? 

Any help would be great thanks x


----------



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Anisah

We are charged AED300 each time we need new moulds.

I can't recall the cost of an audiology test itself but am not sure we've ever been charged for that as we've always bought hearing aids or radio aid or moulds from the place we use.

The last hearing aids we bought were AED12800. These were Phonak Nadia V UP. We also bought a radio aid and the microlink (connects to the hearing aid) and the total cost for these was cAED12000. Our daughter needs the radio aid for school.

I don't know of any deaf groups in Dubai I'm afraid.

We've never used it, but I believe the American Hospital has a specialist audiology department. I found this on their website http://ahdubai.com/newsletter/ENT Newsletter/ENT_Newsletter_winter_2011b.pdf they seem to focus on cochlear implants which might not be required for your son, but they seem to have a team of audiologists and speech and language therapists.

Hope this helps


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you very much for the info. Do you know if hearing loss is ever covered by most medical insurance providers? The HR dept is saying it is not a "medical illness" and therefore may not be covered. 

How old is your daughter and how have you found the level of care out there for audiology? As my son is still quite young he will need lots of checkups and I am worried that the level of care/medical advice may not be as good as in UK and that it will be very costly if we are paying out of our own pocket. Do you know of anyone who may have been in a similar situation (or someone with a young deaf child in dubai) that I could maybe get in touch with? Thank


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

@spam do you know the cost of Speech and language therapy? 

Also is the above costs you listed how much you pay every time you visit/need aids. Does the health insurance not cover any part of this cost? I'm really worried this could be incredibly expensive if the medical insurance won't cover audiology costs. My son has already lost a few aids and he's only one! Do you have an email address I can email directly please? Any help is greatly appreciated. X


----------



## creido (Apr 22, 2013)

*Deaf in Dubai*

Hi,

I'm setting up a group for expat families living with deafness to help people make the decision about moving and provide some support when they arrive. 

Our health insurance doesn't cover anything to do with hearing aids so we use the ones we were given in the UK and only use local services for moulds - we go to Advanced Hearing and Balance Centre. We bought a Phonak radio aid in the UK (about 2000 pounds) and pay for speech therapy at his school. Therapy is about 250 AED per session. For younger children, try the Kalimati Centre.

We didn't discover our son was deaf until he was nearly four (all the experts in Australia thought he was fine) so we haven't experienced the early years with hearing aids. My guess is, if you're currently receiving very regular therapy / counseling / testing then you would need to ensure your salary package is enough to cover these costs. You may want to wait a while until the support you require is less intensive.

It helps if your child is old enough to take care of his / her hearing aids as traveling back to the UK for maintenance would be a pain! 

Good luck!


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello creido, apologies in the delay in getting back to you. Thank you for your post. And what a brilliant idea setting up some support for families with deaf children- I was thinking of doing the same myself! 

I would be really interested to hear more about your group, how it's going etc. my son is one and it would be great to have a bit of support. We are due to come to Dubai in about 3 months and I have been worried about Audiology issues. Hope you wouldn't mind me picking your brain from time to time! Thanks


----------



## tomohu10 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi - I have just been reading your posts about hearing aids! We moved from the UK to Dubai 2 months ago. I have two hearing impaired kids aged 13 & 12. Both have been wearing hearing aids since they were young.

I am myself looking for a place to have hearing aids repaired/replaced as they were left in a school shirt pocket and have just gone through the washing machine!!! To be honest this isn't the first time this has happened.

Is there anywhere else to buy hearing aids? They are very expensive so I am guessing we need to shop around.


----------



## creido (Apr 22, 2013)

*Washing machine - argh!*

Hi tomohu,

Washing machine!! Oh no - we've had the bath many times but not the WM (yet...). I'm sure that will happen. 

Vienna Trading can do repairs to Phonak, and I don't know what other brands. Def worth giving them a try. The reception isn't too inviting but they have technicians on site. They did a good job of fixing my son's (and explained they should be serviced every few months which no-one had told me before!!) It's near the Burjuman Centre. 

I've been to the Hearing and Balance Centre - much more inviting and I like the audiologist I saw there. If you need new ones it's worth talking to them.

Otherwise, there's a hearing centre at the American Hosp but I think they focus on Cochlear Imps. Haven't been there.

C


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

Creido did you set up a group for hearing impaired kids? I am in Dubai now so would love to help/advice. You can email me on


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Use the PM facility to contact others. NEVER post your email ID on a public forum. Mods have been made aware and should snip it fairly shortly.


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hasina009 said:


> Creido did you set up a group for hearing impaired kids? I am in Dubai now so would love to help/advice. You can email me on


Or PM me! Lol


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hasina009 said:


> Or PM me! Lol


You can PM her too


----------



## creido (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Hasina009, I tried to send a message but not sure it worked. Would you like to meet?


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes sounds good, but I didn't receive a pm. How else can we get in touch?


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

If you get this before it is taken down, pls e m a i l me on anisahismail at rocketmail dot com.


----------



## creido (Apr 22, 2013)

I tried but again don't think it worked. What part of town are you in? I can meet in Meadows or anywhere over Jumeirah / Umm Suqeim.


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

It did work and I have replied! Look forward to hearing from you. Oh and I didn't realise you female! Lol.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Guys I know that Siemens hearing aids are distributed by Magrabi Optical and they have a few test centres here in Dubai. Might be worth a call as I believe Siemens hearing aids are very good.

Also if any of you are interested I work for Sennheiser and we supply stethoscope audiology devices for watching TV, do you think there would be a market for these products in the UAE? This is NOT a sales pitch but as a service to you all if any of you would like some more information please do msg me - they are not easy to find here!


----------



## T Narayan (May 17, 2015)

Hello All, hope this is not too late to respond to this trait. I just discovered this as I was finally looking for an hearing aid dispenser here in Dubai. I have been using hearing aids since 1997 and moved to Dubai in 2009 after taking up a job in the DIFC. I still use the hearing aid that was made back home in Malaysia and do my services there whenever I go back. 

I haven't been back since Feb and just released that I may have some problem with the aid and may need some service here. 

Anyway, the reason Im writing is to find out if the suggested support group did take off and if yes I would like to know if I can be of any assistance. Im not an expert in this area but since I have been a user for 18 years now, there may be something I could do to help. 

Also, with regards to insurance, companies like Orient Insurance and Qatar Insurance Company do have specified limits for hearing aids under the medical insurance programs. Ive had coverage for the aids under my employer's medical insurance through the companies. 

I can be reached at 0507080925 (would prefer text, which is easier for me) or [[email protected]] 


Best regards, 

Thana Narayan


----------

